# Do you ride Seal Beach to the dam?



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Anyone ride inbetween anywhere? During the week after work i go to the end of the path by the Marina and on Sat mornings i go to Pico R golf course or the dam once in a while.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

shokhead said:


> Anyone ride inbetween anywhere? During the week after work i go to the end of the path by the Marina and on Sat mornings i go to Pico R golf course or the dam once in a while.



I did from above the dam at Foothill Blvd down to the marina and back last spring. It was kind of f'ed up from the big run off due to the heavy rain last year. I don't know if I'd do again. One of my clients is located in the industrial park across the street from the dam. I have to do product inspections there for an hour or two twice a week so I ride out to there from my place in Highland Park (near South Pasadena) and then I ride up from the dam into the mountains after I'm done with my work.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Thats about 120 round trip.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Just did it yesterday from Liberty Park to GMR and back (92 miles).
Headwind was brutal on the way back.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

From my place in Highland Park to the dam to the marina and back is just 100 miles. 

From Foothill Blvd - just above the dam to the marina and back is about 70 miles round trip.

I just realised I spelled dam with an n three times. ...damn.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Yep i was off,counting from my house,by lkd mall,i get on the path at Del Amo. From my house to the end by the marina is 10.5 miles and from my house to the top of the dam is 25.5.. B$tch of a on shore now,i just got back.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey shokhead, have you ridden Punta Del Este Rd? (22.3% avg. hill!)
It's off SG trail.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

I ride the San Gabriel River Beach to the Mountains loop several times a year. Forth and back to El Dorado Park, it's a 75 mile round trip. I'll make a century out of it by including a lap up and over Turnbull Canyon, a second loop back down to the Beach and/or an up-n-back on Coyote Creek. The River itself can be a rather tedious slog at times, but there are times when I'll prefer that to dodging SoCal drivers all morning.

Re _Blue Leg Climbs_: Descending Drive just north of the top of Turnbull off of Skyline Drive.

Glendora Ridge Road last spring...


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

My Saturday ride: Liberty Park to Highway 39/East Fork/GMR back down Glendora side to Liberty Park is 92 miles, according to my computer. How did you get 75 miles?

Descending Drive is a beast! Just watch out for dogs on the base of the street.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

stihl said:


> How did you get 75 miles?


I should be more specific: The San Gabriel River bike path runs from River's End Cafe (just below Marina Drive) to the Ranger Station at the bottom of San Gabriel Canyon where the River path ends at S39 (Roberts Canyon). Round trip is 75 miles.

Suggested route: The Beach to Baldy integrating your route. I prefer this on weekdays when San Gabriel Canyon traffic is light. Keep in mind that GMR south of the Glendora Ridge Road into Glendora is still closed during weekdays, so I suggest coming down San Antonio Canyon on the Mt. Baldy Road/Mills to Baseline to get back to the River.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

stihl said:


> Hey shokhead, have you ridden Punta Del Este Rd? (22.3% avg. hill!)
> It's off SG trail.


No,i stay on the path,i'm a weenie.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

If my adding is right its about 31 miles from the Marina to the dam,right? Lately i just go to the top at PR golf course on my sat morning ride. Round trip from my house is 32 miles.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

These are the distances I've measured starting from the River's End cafe in Seal Beach:
Artesia Freeway: 10 miles.
Whittier Narrows Dam (Pico Rivera GC): 21 miles.
Santa Fe Dam: 30 miles. There's a 30 mile marker just at the bottom of the ramp up the front of the Dam.
The Ranger Station at the bottom of San Gabriel Canyon is just past the 37.5 mile mark.

Another suggestion regarding the San Gabriel Canyon circuit: Ride up the San Gabriel Canyon to the West Fork and ride that road up to the Cogswell Dam. In the spring, the canyon really is quite nice. It's seven miles from the gate to the Dam.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Ride up SG canyon to West Fork? Where is West Fork?
I know that if you climb up Highway 39, you'll eventually see a bridge and turn right (East Fork).
So West Fork would be going past the bridge, correct?


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*SG West Fork*



stihl said:


> Ride up SG canyon to West Fork? Where is West Fork?
> I know that if you climb up Highway 39, you'll eventually see a bridge and turn right (East Fork).
> So West Fork would be going past the bridge, correct?


Yes. Ride past the East Fork bridge another mile and a half and the West Fork is beyond a small parking area and the gate on the left side of S39. At Cogswell Dam, there's a ramp up from the bottom to the top that will test your legs.
If you are still feeling frisky, keep going up S39 to Crystal Lake....


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Aahh..I see.
I did ride past the bridge once but was stopped by a cop at a gate (?) after the campgrounds. The road was closed due to landslides. I was planning to climb up to Crystal Lake at that time. 
I might climb Baldy from Liberty Park this coming Saturday. I hope the weather is not too cold right now.

Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

Bixe said:


> Keep in mind that GMR south of the Glendora Ridge Road into Glendora is still closed during weekdays, so I suggest coming down San Antonio Canyon on the Mt. Baldy Road/Mills to Baseline to get back to the River.


Are you sure it is closed? I just road it last night and there is still a section of the road that hasn't been repaired since last winters rains. A month ago I rode it on a Saturday from Sierra Madre and the gate was closed. The rangers told me that people keep cutting the locks off the gate so that might be why it is open on the weekends at times.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

It's only open on the weekends for cyclists and joggers. Otherwise, closed for both cyclists and motorists.

The gate is always closed (for motorists). Oh god, you climb GMR at night? How do you see anything at all?


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

JM714 said:


> Are you sure it is closed? I just road it last night and there is still a section of the road that hasn't been repaired since last winters rains. A month ago I rode it on a Saturday from Sierra Madre and the gate was closed. The rangers told me that people keep cutting the locks off the gate so that might be why it is open on the weekends at times.


You've heard pretty much what I've heard from the rangers as well as the workers on the road. As stated elsewhere this thread, the South section of GMR is indeed closed to everyone (cyclists, equestrians and hikers) during daylight hours M-F, but otherwise open, obviously excepting auto traffic. I've also spoken with some folks who do spend evenings up in the Canyon, several on bikes but mostly hikers. What the rangers and workers are concerned about is anyone getting hurt while there's construction equipment along the road during normal working hours. Not that they're up there all the time, but they just don't want to cart one of us outta there in the bucket of a wheel loader.

At the time the picture of GRR was taken last spring, the entire GMR and GRR was closed to all traffic during daylight hours M-F and closed to vehicular traffic 24/7. Bike Heaven on weekends. At that time, Caltrans had equipment all up and down both roads repairing damage. They had to actually post a pair of workers at the East Fork Gate and at the South Gate in Glendora to keep the recreationalists off the road. They had to be stationed in pairs because they had been physically threatened more than once by irate people who... geez. For cryin' out loud folks: They have a job to do and we're up there for a bike ride. Give 'em a break. Of course, I'm preaching to the choir here....


----------

